# 1 Year Anniversary/Reflections/Moment of Silence



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2002)

Today is the one year anniversary of the passing of our teacher, Remy A. Presas. Let us all reflect on our loss and the long road ahead..

I miss you father.
Tim Hartman


----------



## dng1032 (Aug 28, 2002)

ON Behalf of the IMAF, Inc., I would like everyone to take a moment of silence and say a prayer for the Professor.   
Please take a moment and go to 
www.modernarnis.net 
for Reflections on the 1 year anniversarry of the Professor's Passing and his legacy left for all of us to carry forward.  

Maraming Salamat,
David Ng
IMAF, Inc. 
Member - Board of Directors


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2002)

The IMAF has a very nice tribute on their site.www.modernarnis.net 


I ask that everyone reading, please take a moment and hit reply.  Type a single .  and make sure you have removed the checkmark from the *Show Signature* box.  This is the online version of a moment of silence, the empty post.

RIP Grandmaster.  You are deeply missed by all of your students.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## dearnis.com (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Seigi (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Robbo (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Bob (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Dieter (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Mao (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## bloodwood (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## redfive (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 28, 2002)

.


----------



## Mace (Aug 29, 2002)

.


----------



## Celadora (Aug 29, 2002)

.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 29, 2002)

.


----------



## Tim Dawdy (Aug 29, 2002)

1


----------



## Roland (Aug 29, 2002)

.


----------



## bryson (Aug 30, 2002)

.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Aug 30, 2002)

i miss his sense of humour.


----------



## David Hoffman (Sep 10, 2002)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ace (Sep 25, 2002)




----------

